# Stihl MS170 or Echo CS310 - experience please



## cheekymonkey (May 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I bought a Stihl MS270 a while back from all the good info I read from this site. It's a great saw but gets a bit heavy when liming trees. 

Now I'm trying to thin out lower lying branches (2"-4") so I'd like a nice light saw with reasonable power for the job. 

Agility, power and reliability is what I'm looking for. So far I've been reading about the Stihl MS170 and Echo CS310 and the saws seem to be fairly comparable. Is there a reason for buying one over the other in terms of build quality, starting, reliability etc?

I have local dealer support for both, MS170 is $220CAD and the CS310 is $250CAD but comes with a 5 year warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 22, 2010)

I've had a 170 for a year now. Its a good saw. reliable. light. but not really powerful. It works great for fenceposts and small limbs so should be fine for what you want. Just be aware that the 170 has a fixed jet carb which means it can't really be muffler modded without changing the jetting or swapping carbs. Not a big deal if you actually just want to _use_ the saw instead of tinker with it


----------



## cheekymonkey (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Zombie. If it just plain works and is reliable then I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 22, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> Thanks Zombie. If it just plain works and is reliable then I'll be happy with it.



yup, that describes it pretty well. nothing fancy not too flashy. The Echo's aren't bad either. If you aren't going to modify anything 5 year warranty is hard to ignore.


----------



## Vibes (May 22, 2010)

I really don't have much experience with small saws. My small saws are a Poulan 1800, and a Ryobi 40cc. I do have a neighbor who has a 170. I have never run it, but was there when he ran it, and it didn't sound, or cut all that impressive. 

I would highly recomend the Ryobi. It is lite and rips through smaller stuff. People say that modded its even better, but the only thing I've done to mine was have the carb tweeked, and added the Woodsman Pro 30LP chain. I have cut 16'' logs many times with the 18'' bar, and the saw didn't bog, unless I leaned on it too hard. I don't know the weight differance between it and the 170.

It would make a nice back-up to a 270.


----------



## cheekymonkey (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Vibes,

Sounds like this saw may be a little anemic and I undersatnd you can't mod the stock carb.

I'm really looking to use this saw for limbing small branches only. I've been clearing using a swede saw, it works but it's time and labour.

I have a lot of undergrowth and I'm really just thinning out smaller branches. My feeling is that this saw is underpowered for wood cutting jobs but I would like to think that a 30cc saw could handle the small stuff easily.

Dunno.


----------



## welderboyjk (May 22, 2010)

I like mine on stuff 4-5" and smaller. Sharp chain and it cuts great. After using a 660 or a ms310 for a while picking it up is awfully nice.


----------



## demographic (May 22, 2010)

You guys might not believe this but I've cut an alder log (admittedly not the hardest wood in the forest) that was about 10 foot long and maybe a foot in diameter down the full length (like milling by hand) with my little 017* that my brother gave me.
Yeah I'm sure there's better stuff out there to do that kind of job, but what the hell, I got it for free and it was in the quad trailer when I needed to do it.
I don't know if the ones they sell in the UK have their carbs tuned better than in the US but I was quite surprised by the little homewowner saw that day.

*017s are pretty much the same as 170s as far as I can work out.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 22, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> Thanks Vibes,
> 
> Sounds like this saw may be a little anemic and I undersatnd you can't mod the stock carb.
> 
> ...



It will do what you want. You seem to have the right attitude and aren't expecting it to do things a small saw can't or should do. I don't even know where to get one of those Ryobi refurbs in Canada either. I've used a 30cc Echo top handle a fair bit as well and they work fine for small stuff too. I wouldn't call a 170 anemic or underpowered. Its just a 30cc saw is all. It will probably cut a 2" branch just as fast as a 70cc saw.


----------



## webie (May 22, 2010)

See if you can get your self a 180 , its the same weight but a bit more ponies . I have 2 one I got for 100 and the other for 105 off of fleabay.
Both were nearly new . I gave one to my old man as he was in his 70's he cut many cord of wood with the one I gave him . 5 gals of gas ,oil mix in a 180 in a year is a lot of cutting .


----------



## VI sawguy (May 22, 2010)

Get the CS-310. Fully adjustable carb and a 5 year consumer warranty.


----------



## Just Mow (May 22, 2010)

Stay away from the Echo. It is just a very weak saw. They are real turds. Look at the MS180, it does a great job for what you are describing.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Jun 3, 2010)

*I went with the ms170*

Howdy,

So in the end I went with the ms170.

I've used the saw for a few hours now and I'm happy with it. Powerful (for 30cc) and light, cuts through limbs with no problem, you could start it with a sneeze. It does not feel anemic at all and seems to be the right saw for limbing and light cutting jobs.

The saw does seem to be a little light on build quality and it's certainly not as sturdy as my ms270.

I wrestled with looking at higher end saws but I think this one suits my needs and was only $250 out the door. Some of the higher end (Dolmar/Husky/ Shindaiwa) saws started at $350. I expect they would be of a higher build quality but as I mentioned I'm happy. I can buy a few spare chains with the money I saved.

Thanks again for everyone's help and input.

It never ceases to amaze me how 1/2 hour with a chainsaw can create hours of cleanup ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd buy a Redmax 3800 way before a MS180. Way better engine.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ms211.


----------



## leeave96 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you will like your MS170. My Dad has an MS180 and it is a great little saw. Dealer suppport too.

The biggest thing that jumps out at me with the MS180 (and I think you will find with the MS170) is that they really do cut well, the egronomics are great and it is most easy on the back.

Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 4, 2010)

enjoy the 170. I like mine even better with .050 low pro and a 12" bar. 

Lots of folks keep recomending other saws but the bang for the buck factor is pretty good with a 170 and most of the other saws mentioned aren't even available in Canada let alone parts for them (at leats I've never seen or heard of them!) Stihl's parts distribution in Canada is superb and every Stihl dealer sells and services 170's


----------

